

AIM AV - kirtan
http://aim.com/av/

======
staunch
This is presumably using Adobe's new RTMFP[1] which means it's all P2P. Same
way Chat Roulette works.

It's extremely easy to create this kind of thing now (as in hours of work for
a simple version).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Time_Media_Flow_Protocol>

~~~
bravura
Are there any good open-source implementations?

~~~
jallmann
assuming you mean RTMFP: <https://github.com/OpenRTMFP/Cumulus>

------
dangoldin
"note: this app is for internal AOL use only"

I wonder if this is some brilliant marketing ploy.

~~~
vnorby
It's definitely a ploy. If they wanted to test it with just their employees,
they would have put it behind their firewall.

~~~
alex1
Back in the late 90's and early 00's, I remember discovering a bunch of
"internal" AOL sites. Even after posting about them on forums, AOL didn't seem
to care much (unless they could be used to steal accounts).

------
hallowtech
Sometimes I look at websites with cloud backgrounds and think they're moving.
This time I was right!

~~~
jtreminio
<http://cheervine.com/>

------
riffic
If this is done right AOL would adopt a standard that would allow
interoperability.

The way its looking right now in the voice/video messaging scene is we're
gonna have communication islands and the only way to reach someone is to run
five different service's clients.

~~~
saucerful
Isn't this what XMPP (the protocol google uses for gchat) is all about, at
least for text? (c.f.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Messaging_and_Presen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Messaging_and_Presence_Protocol#Message_delivery_scenario)
)

Is A/V over XMPP standardized?

~~~
metajack
Yes. Google did the original work for Jingle, but passed it to the XSF for
standardization. That work has been done for some time and implementations
have been appearing in various places.

Even so, I suspect it will be a long time before Skype, Apple, and everyone
else does anything but try to set their own standards.

------
geuis
The fellow in the middle of the photo is Frederick Van Johnson, host of the
great photography podcast This Week in Photo.

------
iag
Wow, I'd use this over skype now.

~~~
ChrisArchitect
re: skype/facetime - if this RTMFP thing picks up, seems like there could be
tons of services like this soon. no need for facekype. In some ways, this has
been around for a bit, just maybe not a cleanly/easy to develop. tinychat
anyone?

------
Chico
Hm, some competition for <http://www.faceflow.com> and tinychat.com :)

------
briteside
That screenshot is just begging for a caption contest

------
younata
hasn't iChat had this for several years now?

~~~
mcritz
Only on macs and only on the Desktop.

~~~
hexley
Pretty sure iChat could video chat with AIM on PCs for years, haven't tried in
forever though.

~~~
mcritz
You can do a one-on-one chat between Macs on iChat and PCs running AIM, but
you cannot do a three-way chat.

------
MatthewB
This is very cool. Facetime competition?

~~~
davidedicillo
<sarcasm>Definitely, I'm sure Flash for mobile device will be so much better
very soon.</sarcasm>

------
terinjokes
what's up with the "note: this app is for internal AOL use only" tag?

~~~
truebosko
TechCrunch posted about it here: <http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/05/aol-aim-av-
chat/>

Looks like AOL is still internally testing it, but TC decided to spill the
beans.

~~~
dotBen
Or someone made an elaborate marketing decision to not have the email sent to
TechCrunch team so that then someone internally at aol would leak it to
TechCrunch and in turn TechCrunch would be excited to leak it to the public.
Thus making everyone seem special and 'in the know' and thus greater chance of
it being shared and talked about.

Like here.

~~~
reledi
Or they explicitly requested TechCrunch to write about it and say it was
"leaked" to build up hype.

~~~
deathand
shhhh

